

ImpasseBreaker [Updated] – Negotiation as a Service - impassebreaker
https://www.impassebreaker.com

======
impassebreaker
Thanks so much for your your recent feedback and comments about
ImpasseBreaker. It was extremely useful. I've added a variety of new features
to IB, along with two test accounts so people can check out the platform
anonymously before creating an account. And a new term-sheet wizard allows
users to create term-sheets with non-financial terms to accompany negotiation
invites.

All feedback is welcome. I'm particularly interested in how non-lawyers view
the platform. I've heard from plenty of my fellow lawyers. I'm curious to know
what non-lawyers think. Is this something that you see being using person to
person or b2b, without a lawyer? Or in its current version does IB feel like a
lawyer's tool/platform? This is a very general, subjective inquiry, but the
gut feedback is quite useful.

From a law firm economics standpoint, something like ImpasseBreaker may be
perceived as a threat. If it works in the disputes context, a lawyer loses
money. So although the dynamic is present in many, many negotiations --
negotiating over nickels and dimes, while everyone knows what the final number
ought to be -- this is a problem that lawyers may not all want to see fixed.
I'm curious if and how this will work for non-lawyers.

Many thanks,

Stephen

